# Where to stay in downtown Charleston



## labguides (Jan 20, 2011)

Where do you suggest staying for 2 nights in downtown Charleston..or in historic area?  We want to do tourist things.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 20, 2011)

For timeshare trades, I suggest the Church St Inn.  There's a Bluegreen property around the corner too I believe.


----------



## tombo (Jan 21, 2011)

Downtown is the historic area where everything is. There are 2 timeshares in downtown Charleston, The lodge Alley Inn and the Church St Inn. Both are very nice and both are hard to trade for because the demand for Charleston is high and the supply is low with only 2 resorts in the area. If you can get either location you will be able to walk everything downtown.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 21, 2011)

A few years ago I stayed at the Holiday Inn, one of the better ones, they had a free shuttle to downtown and back with a phonecall. Also had a wonderful meal at ????, I'll look for the name. Found it: Henry's house on market street.


----------



## legalfee (Jan 21, 2011)

labguides said:


> Where do you suggest staying for 2 nights in downtown Charleston..or in historic area?  We want to do tourist things.



If you want an inexpensive hotel try the Indigo Inn. The rooms are a little smallish but OK for just a couple of nights.

http://www.indigoinn.com/index.cfm

Another choice would be the Doubletree:

http://doubletree1.hilton.com/en_US...ton-Historic-District-South-Carolina/index.do

Also dining out 82 Queen is a must!

http://www.82queen.com/index.php


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 21, 2011)

I can also recommend the Indigo Inn.  Very nice and not that expensive.
The Vendue Inn is also very nice (but a bit more expensive).


----------



## rachel1998 (Jan 22, 2011)

We are going there next month. Got a good rate at the Anchorage Inn. Right in the heart of everything. Tripadvisor gave it good reviews.


----------



## AMJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I would recommend the Renaissance Charleston Historic District Hotel on Wentworth Street. We have stayed there several times.  

Joyce


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 24, 2011)

The Embassy Suites was at one time the original campus of The Citadel.  It is an historic landmark in the middle of the historic district.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2011)

*Pinckney*

The Andrew Pinckney Inn is right off the market and a fun place to stay.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jan 29, 2011)

You've gotten good hotel recommendations, so I'll throw out a restaurant favorite of ours - S.N.O.B. (Slightly North of Broad).  Some of the best food I've ever had


----------



## jonmaiman (Feb 3, 2011)

AMJ said:


> I would recommend the Renaissance Charleston Historic District Hotel on Wentworth Street. We have stayed there several times.
> 
> Joyce



+1.  We stayed there last summer and loved it.   It is a few blocks walk to the historic district but still a very good location.   It is also quieter in the evening which makes for better sleeping.

--Jon


----------

